# Expertise required about Dell Optiplex GX260 Video Cards



## eXtreme-op (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi
I have dell optiplex gx260 desktop, Windowx Xp Service pack 3, 2.6GHz,1Gb Ram,80Gb Hard, PSU 250and 64mb builtin graphic card which im using with shared ram 128.

few days ago i saw my friend playing Need for speed games and it attracts me alot. infact im playing nfs most wanted on this pc very well. but when i tried to install nfs carbon it wont start. 

all i mean to explain i want to buy a gaming card for my pc my friend said me to buy any video card of 256mb but after a little search i came to know that my pc cant carry a big size card as it very low in hieght.

please tell me the best card i can get for my machine, i dont want to spent so much but want to buy best thing for one time. so wont have to change it again and again. i know nothing about cards. so please guide me with the name and model, once again i would like to say im ready to get get best card even 512Mb if posible to fix in my pc. please help me i would be very thankfull to you all.

Regards,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need a low profile card and with these micro systems you then run into problems finding a power supply to run it


----------



## eXtreme-op (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your reply but that’s not what i asked i know dell gx260 is a low profile system and i cant upgrade it much. all i wanted to know. a card name which i can use with this system. Give me higher agp card name which i can use with my system capacity. some guys said me to get Geforce 5200 but if it is posible to get a higher card minimum 256 mb i would prefer that. so adivse me please.

Regards


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://db.jaton.com/VGAProductDetail.aspx?P_ID=S338L-T256-LP
http://www.xpcgear.com/asusa9250.html


----------



## eXtreme-op (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your help Dai, im sure this will work find on my computer. im gonna buy NVIDIA Geforce 6200 if i need any further assistance i'll ask you again. please dont close this board yet.
once again thanks alot.

Regards


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

few more

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3941080&CatId=935
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4116644&CatId=933


----------

